
Grading the Presidential Candidates on Science - iamjeff
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/grading-the-presidential-candidates-on-science/
======
DaemonKrog
These were hardly scientific questions. It's just more political B.S. and it's
obvious that their answers were graded on how much the reader agreed
with/enjoyed the answers.

